# Advantages and Disadvantages of having a stable



## xponyloverx (15 July 2010)

Hi, can anyone give me their advice or opinion of having a stable for your horse please, i am in the process of deciding whether or not to bring my horse into a stable due to my benefit and also because currently there is not any shelter at all in the field where he is at the moment and he is living out 24/7.  
Thanks


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (15 July 2010)

Well I find it useful if you need to stable due to injury/illness or if the weather is truly horrendous. Is there any natural shelter in the field, like from trees etc?


----------



## xponyloverx (15 July 2010)

Thanks, they have two fields which they alternate, one has absolutely no shelter whatsoever and the other one only has a little bit in one corner.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (15 July 2010)

Have you considered a mobile stable/field shelter in the field.  That way your horse can come & go as he chooses. If you need to stable due to injury etc then as long as you have a mobile stable/shelter with doors/gate you're sorted!


----------



## xponyloverx (15 July 2010)

Havent thought of a mobile shelter thanks, what's the rough prices of them??


----------



## RunToEarth (15 July 2010)

Keeps them clean and dry, especially as mine are clipped in the winter, so need to be out of bad weather. Know exactly what they are eating and drinking when they are in. 24hour turnout is only an option for me in summer and if they are not working in the winter. I think having a horse out 24/7 during the winter months when you are working it would be extremely hard work (plus I like to know mine are snuggly and dry after a hard day.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (15 July 2010)

Here's a link for a mobile stable from Chart Stables, Hope it works, x

http://www.chartstables.co.uk/docs/buildings/Mobile_Stables.shtml


----------



## Dizzydancer (15 July 2010)

Personally i think it is very dependant on the horses type/personality etc. My horse is a thin skinned TBx who would never survive the winter out, he just stands at the gate even in summer if he feels a slight drop of rain or a breeze thats too strong...much to my annoyance as YO takes pity and brings in! Personally if he would stay out with a shelter i would love it and future horses WILL be doing this. And as said previously a stable is mainly useful if needed for injury/illness.


----------



## xponyloverx (15 July 2010)

Thankyou horsecrazy 5
runtoearth- thanks, as he is in medium work he ideally needs to be fully clipped/ blanket clipped in the winter so thats why i would prefer him to be kept in for that reason
dizzydancer- my horse is a welsh and seems very hardy doesnt mind the rain snow or wind.Also he has lived out for most of his life and copes absolutely fine, however he hasnt ever needed to be clipped before apart from a little bib clip last year as previous owner didn't do much with him.


----------



## kal40 (15 July 2010)

I'm a definate 'for' a stable.

Its clean, warm, dry and safe for my horse. Keeps him undercover in winter and away from heat/flies in summer. Its convenient for me by keeping clean/dry for riding.  I can control his feed too as he is a good-doer.

My stable is open.  Imagine breeze block stables made underneath a correguated roof, set back from the front so we have a huge area underneath roof to use and store things.  So they are good for ventilation and horses can see in all directions.  They are huge (15 x 16).  I think I have the best of both worlds with my set up.


----------



## Laura1812 (15 July 2010)

Advantages = Endless
Disadvantages = MUCKING OUT!!!!


----------



## Dizzydancer (15 July 2010)

Well if you ar clipping i would definately be going for a stable/ shelter espec in cold winters like last one we had!! Altho my friend has welsh cob blanket clipped in winter and he lives out with decent rugs all winter but has a field shelter so he can escape the elements.
Hope you figure out what you are going to do, some horses just genuinely like being out and as he has done nearly all his life being in when you want rather than he chooses may be a shock for him.
Kal40 is right its great in summer too for escaping suns heat and flies mine currently has free run of a barn/fields/menage-for nice comfy ground to sleep on!! but this is meaning i have not done stables for 1st time in 18months what a delight it is!!


----------



## Little_Miss_1 (15 July 2010)

RunToEarth said:



			Keeps them clean and dry, especially as mine are clipped in the winter, so need to be out of bad weather. Know exactly what they are eating and drinking when they are in. 24hour turnout is only an option for me in summer and if they are not working in the winter. I think having a horse out 24/7 during the winter months when you are working it would be extremely hard work (plus I like to know mine are snuggly and dry after a hard day.
		
Click to expand...

I do! 

Mine event in the summer, but also hunt and SJ in the winter. The mare in most work was clipped out last year (but with legs left) and lived out just fine. See, I like them being out bacause after a day of hard work they have the freedom to walk off and aches or pains! I liken it to me, coming out of the gym and being stuck in the car for a long journey. I dont like it, I'd rather have the room to wander around and stretch aching muscles.  They are all rugged up in the winter suitably (esp with a clip, but that said, none of them are overruged and look like the mitchelin man! ) and they have pleanty of shelter and a field stble to go into if they do feel the cold. They do use the shelter, but definatley not all of the time. I like them to have the option and definatley have the best of both. 

They dont even get dirtier - I'd much rather have a bit of mud and a happy horse than stable stains!

I throughly recommend life outside of the stable. It does exhist 365 days a year, and can be worked with for competition horses too. They are (in my opinion) much happier, more relaxed. A field shelter is a good option. The initial expendature varies wildly, but shop around for a good price and you could be surprised.   

I personally dont think I will ever put a horse in a stable again... the advantages much outweigh the disadvantages (wait... what are the disadvantages...    ) Hehe!


----------



## ISHmad (15 July 2010)

Our horses live out 24/7 but do have a stable each if needed.  We use them to bring them in if it is particularly wet and windy in winter for days on end to give them a bit of a break.  And also useful to have a stable in case of a medical emergency. Although we don't use them very often I'm much happier having them than not.

They have lots of natural shelter in their fields otherwise we'd bring them in a lot more.


----------



## kal40 (15 July 2010)

Forgot to say they are out 24/7 in summer paddocks atm and stabled at night in winter.


----------



## poops (15 July 2010)

Tia loves her stable on winter nights, munching hay and letting her feet have a break from mud!
In the summer she is out 24/7. I have some friends who like to stable when v hot for a few hours in the hootest part of the day to provide a bit of shade and relief from flies


----------



## RunToEarth (15 July 2010)

studentvet said:



			I do! 

Mine event in the summer, but also hunt and SJ in the winter. The mare in most work was clipped out last year (but with legs left) and lived out just fine. See, I like them being out bacause after a day of hard work they have the freedom to walk off and aches or pains! I liken it to me, coming out of the gym and being stuck in the car for a long journey. I dont like it, I'd rather have the room to wander around and stretch aching muscles.  They are all rugged up in the winter suitably (esp with a clip, but that said, none of them are overruged and look like the mitchelin man! ) and they have pleanty of shelter and a field stble to go into if they do feel the cold. They do use the shelter, but definatley not all of the time. I like them to have the option and definatley have the best of both. 

They dont even get dirtier - I'd much rather have a bit of mud and a happy horse than stable stains!

I throughly recommend life outside of the stable. It does exhist 365 days a year, and can be worked with for competition horses too. They are (in my opinion) much happier, more relaxed. A field shelter is a good option. The initial expendature varies wildly, but shop around for a good price and you could be surprised.   

I personally dont think I will ever put a horse in a stable again... the advantages much outweigh the disadvantages (wait... what are the disadvantages...    ) Hehe!
		
Click to expand...

I think my horse would be extremely unhappy if I clipped him out and booted him out- he lives on his hunting nerves during the winter months and needs his warmth. He absolutely loves being out, and I would never bring him in (apart from before shows) during the summer months. But they have their routine during the winter and they know when they should be in, with their nice big duvets and their food. My coloured is also THE bogmonster and keeping him clean outside would be a nightmare of massive proportions! (see below after your "average winter's day out"





OH's horses would probably shrivel up in a corner if they were left outside in the winter, his pointer is very neige!!


----------



## Enfys (15 July 2010)

The only disadvantages to having stables are the extra work and expense entailed (bedding/mucking out)

I keep my horses out 24/7 on the whole, yet I have a 10 stall barn standing empty most of the time. I wouldn't consider NOT having a stable/barn/shelter, they are useful for so many reasons. I choose not to stall my horses as I am lazy and they are quite cheerful outside.

No help with the cost of shelters, sorry. I think Pro-tech do coverall type mobile shelters in the UK.  http://www.horse-shelters.co.uk/

I use a much larger version of these for storage barns and run in sheds and can recommend them although I do put kickboards in for the sheds. They aren't very pretty but do the job and are certainly mobile enough for any jobsworth in the County Offices.


----------



## xponyloverx (15 July 2010)

Thanks all for your replies, i will ask YO about a field shelter.
runtoearth- woah! your horse is very muddy, luckily my doesnt tend to roll in mud that much, i can see why you need to keep your horse dry 
enfys- your barn in the field is what would be perfect for my horse then he can have the decision whether he wants to go out or whether his wants to go in! Th


----------



## Nash2 (15 July 2010)

I think it depends on the horse and the owner tbh.

I could not cope without a stable - my pony comes in for about 10 hours a day during the summer either day or night dependant on weather and is stabled on a night during the winter.  This is because he is a very good doer and I don't want laminitis - can't have it both ways - you get bashed for having a fat horse and bashed for keeping a horse in his stable.

I think it's much harder work keeping a horse out in the winter and I wouldn't want to do with putting hay out, mud etc I would rather pop my pony in his stable after work and be able to leave him to it.

I would also never (just personally) leave a fully clipped horse out on winter nights no matter what rugs he had on.

Even if you choose not to have a stable I still think it's important to have access to one or somewhere you can shut your pony in if needs be.  I think it is a good idea for grass liveries to pay for the use of one between them 'just in case' but this rarely happens.  I get very piddled off tbh when grass liveries who stand laughing at me when I'm mucking out coming crawling to yard when their pony needs a stable using the sick pony card so that someone lets them use their stable.

My pony loves his stable as well.  He was on box rest for 6 months due to a fractured pedal bone.  The first day I turned him out he had a mad 20 minutes and then an hour grazing before coming up to the gate with a 'surely it's tea time' look on his face.


----------



## Little_Miss_1 (15 July 2010)

Woooo - RunToEarth that is one hell of a muddy pony!!! Impressively muddy - was there any left in the field!?!? Hehe! 

I din't even think that it depends on the horse as to wether they will live in or out, I tend to believe that it is the owner who chooses a style to suit them. I have had all types of horses (from welsh cobs to TB eventers) over the years and they have all suited my style. I'm not saying it is right, just that it suits me and the many horses I have happened to have.  

Oh, and my horses are not 'booted out' - for one, they are never 'in' to be booted 'out'!!! And also, they are cerfully checked morning and evening, exercised daily, checked for temperature and rugged accordingly. None of them have ever lost condition over the winter, no more than any stabled horse anyway, and they are very happy with their lifestyle! They have the option of the field shelter (which was originally built as stables - I let them have free choice of where they want to be) and so I see no difference.... except that my horses are never forced to be anywhere - either in a stable or outside (they have free access all of the time). 

I'm sure that individuals will find a style to suit them, but that is all that it is - a style - neither is right or wrong, it is just that I find by allowiung mine to live out all year, they are happier and as a result work better.


----------

